# Ok I Really Try To Be Nice



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I bought a New CVA Wolf Muzzleloader can't get Sabots to load in it.Got an Older CVA can load Sabots all day.

I called CVA told them my problem? Oh with the New CVA's they are made tighter so you have to use Power Belts :flame: Ok really I suspected this but I needed to hear it from the Horses Mouth.I was not Happy.


big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm so old fashion I still use the ole smoke pole with round balls and patches. So, what's a power belt?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I'm so old fashion I still use the ole smoke pole with round balls and patches. So, what's a power belt?


High $$ Jacketed Bullet with a Plastic Skirt on the Bottom.I've heard way too much Bad about them.

I've got a couple CVA's that use Patch and Ball way better than this rifle.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have friends that use harvester sabots in tight bore rifles.
High Pressure Sabots

MMP also came out with a 3 pedel one for tight bore T/C omegias.
3Petal-EZ easiest loading MMP sabot.Loaded diameter .502"-.504" 

Sabots Muzzleload Magnum Products Blackpowder-sabots blackpowder accessories & projectiles

If those don't work I'd return the rifle. I don't care to only have one choice of bullets my self and one with a horriable rep at that.

One example of power belts.










 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> I have friends that use harvester sabots in tight bore rifles.
> High Pressure Sabots
> 
> MMP also came out with a 3 pedel one for tight bore T/C omegias.
> ...


Can't return the rifle and as far as Power Belt I've heard too much Bad.When you can shoot an Elk at 50 yards and get *NO EXPANSION* they too are a piece of junk.

No I'm going to sell this rifle at a loss,thing is I have to sell it local because of Shipping Red Tape.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Muzzlde loaders are not considered firearms like a center fire rifle is so can be shipped legaly to a person in another state even.

I would give those other sabots a try first.

I also have heard horror storys on the power belt bullets. So many I tend to beleieve them to be all true.

 Al


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Rock, I am going to PM you a site where I hang out at alot. There is a black powder forum there ya might find some good info on the gun ya have before you kick it to the curb.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I was one of the first people to build those darn things..5 years of sitting on my backside snapping belts on bullets. It paid A LOT. Then they sold to someone who made machinery to do it..good bye job. IN some countries it is the only bullit that is allowed to be used in hunting. No unjacketed lead is allowed. As soon as my hubby gets back I will find out what's up with the tight gun barrel. He has been in this business for 40 years.


Ok, answer from he who knows...CVA owns the Power Belt franchise now, has for years...so it is highly possibe they are trying to feed the elephant...he says use a patched round ball..lol..what caliber is it?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Muzzlde loaders are not considered firearms like a center fire rifle is so can be shipped legaly to a person in another state even.
> 
> I would give those other sabots a try first.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking on shipping but Post Office,Fed Ex and UPS won't,they say take it to a Dealer,they want $50 to ship it.

I tried Crush Rib Sabots and they don't work and their the easiest I've found.

big rockpile


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

USPS. If they ask you are shipping a set of golf clubs...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have also heard that USPS wants to give people greif at some offices. Ask to make a appointment with the state post master general so she/he can explain the rules to them. they by federal law are not listed as a firearm.

 Al


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I tried power belts for four years. They killed deer just fine but had NO expansion and very poor/non existant blood trails. Good shot placement was the only way we recovered the animals since they only went within 100yds.

I switched to Shockwaves and haven't looked back. 

I second trying the gun with patched round ballls. They have killed fine for many many years. I have a little H&R 45cal that is a tack driver with round balls.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Power belts are the best! I will buy any power belts you guys want to get rid...pm me!!!

Through a modern .50 cal muzzleloader you should easilly drop any north american game animal with a powerbelt. Just dont be shooting 200yrds.

Muzzleloaders arent centerfire rifles and I wish people buying them and companies selling them would realize that.

Anything within 100yrds is drt (or 50 yrds max) after being shot well with a powerbelt. I have confirmed this on many, many of North Americas toughest game animals.

Please feel free to believe the hype and sell me your powerbelts cheaply though!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Even a good Bull Shop conical is more than a 100 yard bullet. Why handy cap your self with a 100 yard power belt.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ihuntgsps said:


> Power belts are the best! I will buy any power belts you guys want to get rid...pm me!!!
> 
> Through a modern .50 cal muzzleloader you should easilly drop any north american game animal with a powerbelt. Just dont be shooting 200yrds.
> 
> ...


Well I gave away all the Power Belts I had.

Plus I might add I know of a Bull Elk just the other day shot at 50 Yards with Power Belt,*NO EXPANSION*.He said he would never use them again.Here is a pic of recoverd Bullet










big rockpile


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

They are using thinner copper and the belt looks cock-eyed....what happens when they make something by machine that needs to be done by hand...the belt not the copper. I would press the belts on tighter before loading them...it's easy and you want a tighter fit and the belt to be straight.

I went looking for some at the stores today..they feel lighter also..I think we have some older ones here..will look tomorrow for comparison.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

pamda said:


> I was one of the first people to build those darn things..5 years of sitting on my backside snapping belts on bullets. It paid A LOT. Then they sold to someone who made machinery to do it..good bye job. IN some countries it is the only bullit that is allowed to be used in hunting. No unjacketed lead is allowed. As soon as my hubby gets back I will find out what's up with the tight gun barrel. He has been in this business for 40 years.
> 
> 
> Ok, answer from he who knows...CVA owns the Power Belt franchise now, has for years...so it is highly possibe they are trying to feed the elephant...he says use a patched round ball..lol..what caliber is it?


It's a 50Cal. but 1:28 Twist not real great with Patch and Ball,if I'm using Patch and Ball I will shoot my 54Cal. 1:48 Twist which shoots Patch and Ball fine.

big rockpile


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok..maybe you need to rebarrel it.....we do alot of that for people here...just trying to figure a way to get you out in the field....deer season is my fav,but no hunting for me until next year....darn it


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a .50 cal CVA and shoot either round ball or REAL s and it kills hogs fine....if I was going with sabots,I would load my own...Just getting the hang of BP,,would like to try some REAL BP but nowhere around has any,just various cleaner substitutes..


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow..where do you live? We have BP out the ears..yup ears..lol. I would find you a place to get some or try anyway, if I knew where you are.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of gun shops don't carry real black in this area either, due to the storage laws and gthe PIA they are. Those that do carry it want as much or more than we buy subs. for. I also don't need 50 tpo a hundred pounds of the stuff so the hasmat fee make the cost outrageous.

 Al


----------

